# Aspect ration in canon 60D



## idof (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi,

I just bought my first SLR, a canon 60D with a 18-200 lense.

Before this camera I had a digital canon camera which could generate 16:9 images, and I understood that the 60D could also generate 16:9 images.

But when I looked at the manual I noticed that the following restrictions are applied to 16:9:
1. They only apply when using live view, not when using view finder. Meaning that even when the camera is set to 16:9, using the view finder will generate 4:3 images.
2. The setting doesn't apply to auto and CA modes, only to manual/semi-manual modes.

I very much like to take pictures using the view finder (saves battery and more "cool"), but I also would like to get 16:9 images (I often use pictures I take as desktop images on 16:9 screens).

Is there no way to make the camera take 16:9 images when using the view finder?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2010)

The camera takes 3:2 aspect ratio images, not 4:3.


----------



## idof (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the correction.

My question is still valid - can I get a 16:9 in  view finder?

3:2 is great - it gives me a 1.5 ration instead of the 1.33 that 4:3 gives me, but 16:9 is 1.77 which means that 3:2 pictures will still be stretched to fit in a 16:9 screen.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes.  Take the picture and crop it to the ratio you want in post processing.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2010)

idof said:


> My question is still valid - can I get a 16:9 in view finder?


No, you can't. If you understood how the viewfinder works, you wouldn't need to ask the question.


----------



## idof (Nov 12, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yes. Take the picture and crop it to the ratio you want in post processing.


 
Of course I could do that, I was just hoping that there was some kind of a solution that could spare me from going over hundreds of images and deciding which part of the picture to crop - if there would have been horizontal lines in the view finder I could have decided how to position the camera so the parts I want would be included in the picture while taking the picture.

So I guess I have to do a lot of manual work... I wonder if Nikon camera's work the same...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 12, 2010)

The only still cameras with interchangeable lenses that shoot in 16:9 are Sony NEX cameras and micro 4/34ds cameras, Like the Panasonic G-series, and the Olympus Pen's.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 12, 2010)

This is the camera you should have bought.
Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX1 Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

It is made to take 16:9 photos.


----------

